# Dependent application query



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

I am planning to apply for the Canadian PR. Initially I intend to apply only my application as a primary applicant and will apply for my dependents after getting my PR and exploring options.
I would like to understand what would be wise in this approach
If there will be any complexities later. Would there be any major difference in cost later?

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Why? You have to declare your dependants on the application anyway, what are you trying to achieve?


----------



## ashwink (Mar 1, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Why? You have to declare your dependants on the application anyway, what are you trying to achieve?


That's right. I am just keeping options open to Australia as well and simply do not want to risk the cost and more documentation hassles, considering the cap limit as well. So rather just looking as individual application and then add the dependents. Has anyone had a similar approach?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Liam, I believe he is referring to the option to declare but not have the dependents as accompanying. 

Depends on their age. Dependant age limit will be reduced from 22 to 18 or 19 in January 2014.


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

ashwink said:


> That's right. I am just keeping options open to Australia as well and simply do not want to risk the cost and more documentation hassles, considering the cap limit as well. So rather just looking as individual application and then add the dependents. Has anyone had a similar approach?


Hi,

I have a similar doubt. My thought is to apply for me now and take my family later, (infact after confirmation of job). 

Reasons being.. to delay the cost of their application, my hus's cost for english learning, i.e the $4000 fees, not to get into obligation that they also need to step in Oz within one year. And I would be having a second kid, by the time I get PR( if so) for whom i ll anyhow be not able to apply now.

I dont have urgency of time as I would anyhow require 1-2 years to step in OZ.
Can any one suggest, going with adding patner and dependent on later stage would be preferable or not.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

thinkering said:


> Liam, I believe he is referring to the option to declare but not have the dependents as accompanying.
> 
> Depends on their age. Dependant age limit will be reduced from 22 to 18 or 19 in January 2014.


Hi thinkering
Sorry to interrupt but I saw your message about the dependants age. And was wondering how did you know about it? Our family are moving to Alberta we will be on my husbands visa but our soon to be 19 year old wants to come back to Australia on a working holiday visa. My question is if he is on his dads visa can he still come to Canada in march or do you know can he be on his dads visa even though he his not coming with us the same time. Sorry again for the interruption. I hope you can answer my question. 
Regards Shinny


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

shinny said:


> Hi thinkering
> Sorry to interrupt but I saw your message about the dependants age. And was wondering how did you know about it? Our family are moving to Alberta we will be on my husbands visa but our soon to be 19 year old wants to come back to Australia on a working holiday visa. My question is if he is on his dads visa can he still come to Canada in march or do you know can he be on his dads visa even though he his not coming with us the same time. Sorry again for the interruption. I hope you can answer my question.
> Regards Shinny


Shinny, the dependent age modification is currently going through the government approval stage as a regulatory change. Regulatory changes are announced in the Canada Gazette, (you can Google) for this if you want to stay up to date on pending changes. It's fairly legalese. The proposal includes protection for previous files, so as long as your son was an accompanying dependant on a quality submission prior to this date, this should not affect him. Otherwise add him as soon as possible or submit a new sponsorship app. If he received the PR Visa, make sure he formally lands prior to expiry date and before going to Australia on the WH.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

thinkering said:


> Shinny, the dependent age modification is currently going through the government approval stage as a regulatory change. Regulatory changes are announced in the Canada Gazette, (you can Google) for this if you want to stay up to date on pending changes. It's fairly legalese. The proposal includes protection for previous files, so as long as your son was an accompanying dependant on a quality submission prior to this date, this should not affect him. Otherwise add him as soon as possible or submit a new sponsorship app. If he received the PR Visa, make sure he formally lands prior to expiry date and before going to Australia on the WH.


Thanks thinkering I will check that Canada Gazette.


----------

